# Calhoun Square - Uptown - Minneapolis - Animated



## AverageJoe (Oct 13, 2007)

Took this about a year ago, 10 shots from a tripod. Whatcha think?


----------



## JDS (Oct 13, 2007)

Pretty cool.  It might've been neat to see the traffic light changing.


----------



## nealjpage (Oct 13, 2007)

Mmmmm...Figlio's....


----------



## Sideburns (Oct 13, 2007)

I like it, but it'd be cooler if you could make it less noisy...but I guess that's the problem with animation...


----------



## abraxas (Oct 14, 2007)

Tricky and cool.  It's been awhile since I fooled with animation.  What program did you use?

I like it, but maybe if someone was robbing a liquor store...


----------



## AverageJoe (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks for the replies, the noise is due to the compression used to get it online (the file is 2 megs as it is).  I used Flash to create the animation, pretty simple.  My favorite is the guy walking on the left side of the shot who stops and waits for the light... kinda cool.


----------



## DanCanon (Dec 9, 2008)

love the animation.  good work.


----------



## Ls3D (Dec 9, 2008)

This is animation?

It IS pretty clean for 8 bit gifs... surprised someone mentioned the noise...

I would shoot tungsten white balance.

-Shea
3D Artist / Animator


----------

